# Reputable Bike Shops in Houston area



## paint

Well I live up in College Station and am planning on sinking a big chunk (to me) of money into a new road bike soon. I've been riding on a k2 zed for a couple of years now, and I finally feel like it's time to upgrade. Problem is that I'm 5'3, and the LBS doesn't have any small sized frames in stock (and won't for at least a couple of weeks). I can't ask him to special order three or four different makes of bike in my size just so I can test ride them, so I'm planning a day trip to Houston to go on a few test rides. I will, of course, be calling in advance to find out who has the right sizes in stock, but I was wondering if I could get a few good recs about places in Houston that will treat me well and let me test ride it for more than a 10 minute short around the parking lot. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## dave99ag

You might want to post this question at the TXBRA Racer's Forum. I know you'd get some responses there for sure since it's a Texas bike forum.

I understand what you mean about B/CS shops not having much in stock. They just don't have enough customers to stock higher-end road bikes.


----------



## Kalukis

*Shops in Houston*

My favorite shop is Bike Sport.

However, Bike Barn might be the place with the most inventory for you to try.





dave99ag said:


> You might want to post this question at the TXBRA Racer's Forum. I know you'd get some responses there for sure since it's a Texas bike forum.
> 
> I understand what you mean about B/CS shops not having much in stock. They just don't have enough customers to stock higher-end road bikes.


----------



## 52-16SS

Don't omit Bikelane on fm1960 and I45 from your trip, they may not have a huge selection but it's a top notch store. Try and avoid the peak hours (lunch, late afternoon) as they can be very busy.

SS


----------



## Schneiderguy

*Custon Option*

You may not have a interest, but you may want to consider having a bike built for you. Hans Schneider is one of the top frame builders and lives in Huntville, Tx an hr from you. It took me 9 months and about $1800 including tax to get the frame and folk. I'm 5'5" with really short legs(my knees sit on top of my ankles) and long torso. Hans built me a 48 seat tube CC and 53 TT. The frame and forkare reasonablely priced. The additional cost it that it cost more to build up a frame than buy one stock off the floor because the makers get the parts a lot cheaper than we can. The up side is you will have a well built frame that fits you and is comfortable. With peddles and water bottle brackets it weighs about 19 lbs, maybe a bit less, and about 2/3 pound less without peddles and holders. If you have an interest call Hans 936-291-1764.


----------



## XCrhoadie

Depending on what side of town you'll be in 


North - Bike Lane, Bike Land, Bike Barn, Sun & Ski

Uptown / Rice Village / Heights - Cyclone Cycles, Bike Barn, West End, Bike Sport 

SouthWest- Bike Barn


All shops have websites so you can just do a search on the web for more info.


----------



## Porvenir

*roadbike shops in Houston*

Best bet is to talk with Jeff at Daniel Boone (http://www.danielboonecycles.com) He will probably want to go with a custom Seven to address your fit and sizing issues.

Other good shops are West End (http://www.westendbikes.com). Make sure Will is there. He works odd hours but is the guy you want to work with. Rumor has it that he is the guy who gave Lance a good run for his money in a cyclocross race in Austin last year.

As mentioned by others on this thread, Bikesport is another way to go. Probably have the best repair shop in town. (http://www.bikesport.com/)

Another alternative is to try the brothers who own Urban Bicycle Gallery (http://www.urbanbicyclegallery.com/pages/1/index.htm) and Cyclone (http://www.cyclonecycles.com/) at their Kirby Drive location. 

Bike Barn has a large inventory on the floor but is very transactional.


----------

